# "los cazadores"



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

*is a joke !!!*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

oh really?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol and why is that?


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

When a man kills a 175-185 class deer open range or under high fence its now just another deer. There is already over 20 200's turned in this year. If an out of state hunter looked at the contest they would think hey i want a lease in Medina county, there are lots of 200's in that part of texas.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I only see 1 over 200 in the low fence division and 1 in the high fence division. where are the other 18?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

are you talking about the open division? Where they take the ear tags off right after you kill it for pics?  Don't be hatin'.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Not hatin! IMO it just doenst represent texas whitetails. Again just my opionion.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what doesn't represent texas whitetails?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Those deer are exactly what represents Texas whitetails. Go to any other state and start up a conversation about Texas deer and these bucks are brought up almost immediately. It's been that way for more than just a couple of years now.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess it would be the fact that allot of the pictures scrolling across the screen are of 250" whitetails that were killed in texas. I understand the open division very well. Hunted on one for over 10 years. I guess im still used to the old day when it was in Cotulla. As a kid i remember going in there and seeing a 180 class deer and saying that is a monster!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Have you ever entered a buck in a contest?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> I guess it would be the fact that allot of the pictures scrolling across the screen are of 250" whitetails that were killed in texas. I understand the open division very well. Hunted on one for over 10 years. I guess im still used to the old day when it was in Cotulla. As a kid i remember going in there and seeing a 180 class deer and saying that is a monster!


that's why its split up now in different divisions. The only one that matters to me is the low fence. I like all size typical deer, not those genetic freaks. I'd still call a 180 typical on a low fence ranch a monster. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

my oldest son's pure/native 201 LaSalle county bow kill (2nd place in the high fence archery class (Brittingham knocked him out of 1st) even though we qualify for low fenced sinced we're only high fenced on 3 sides)









anything killed in the open category is meaningless to me. My deceased grandmother could grow a 250+ in a pen


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice deer..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Jamie your son put a stud on the ground, heck of a deer, as for the op---deer hunting and growing is BIG business and it isn't gonna change anytime soon. You don't like it, don't look at their website, I don't and could care less about deer contests---I take them for what they are. Used to be getting a jacket was a big deal, I don't know if they even give them anymore. rs


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks for the compliments....it is a deer of a lifetime.

as an aside, we had watched this buck for several years (he went from a 160 ish 4 year old to 201 as a 5 year old)....but at 5 he went noctural for the most part.

my son hunted him for 70 sits (hunted him exclusively for 70 hunts) before he finally got him. Saw him several times but couldn't get a shot.

He earned him.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

You know what they say about opinions right...........


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Jamie said:


> my oldest son's pure/native 201 LaSalle county bow kill (2nd place in the high fence archery class (Brittingham knocked him out of 1st) even though we qualify for low fenced sinced we're only high fenced on 3 sides)
> 
> anything killed in the open category is meaningless to me. My deceased grandmother could grow a 250+ in a pen


I've seen deer killed on low fence that were entered in the open category.... not all the deer in open are pen deer.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I can see all of your opinions but that is why they have so many categories....one to suit all and keep most interested. I too only really pay attn. to the low fenced category and I think they are fun for deer like this 6 point taken off our ranch 2 yrs ago. He scored high 130's (138" i believe but could be 136") and would have won in any category of best 6 if remember right. I passed on him and took this 16 yr old out to get him out of our herd the next night. His first buck and IMO a true trophy for anybody. I just knew he would mount him and i wouldn't plus didn't really want to clean him. I still love to look at pics of him though and love his roman nose. The kid is 6'2" 260lbs.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Growing deer with fences and protein is big business in Texas these days, it has taken the sport out of hunting but it is what it is. Most cases it's necessary to keep neighbors from killing a protein fed 3 1/2 year old 165 class B&C or 4 1/2 175 B&C. With all due respect it like an Africa hunt, it's not if you will kill but when. "Most" South Texas ranches with out fences are over hunted over rated and over priced, that is why I now hunt Kansas exclusively or I guess I should say, hunt exclusively out of Texas. High fences are literally non-existant North of the Texas line and the rifle season in Kansas is only 1 week long beginning and ending in December while archery season is from mid Sept thru Dec 31. A B&C kill by bow there is a real feat.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dangit that's a nice deer.. man what i would give to be able to hunt 70 times over an entire season much less before rifle season even starts.  Some blessed and lucky people out there.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Dont' think that deer was from this year Infamoose


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

jesus christ almighty.... just what the world needs, another thread with people *****ing about high fences.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

cpthook said:


> Growing deer with fences and protein is big business in Texas these days, it has taken the sport out of hunting but it is what it is. Most cases it's necessary to keep neighbors from killing a protein fed 3 1/2 year old 165 class B&C or 4 1/2 175 B&C. With all due respect it like an Africa hunt, it's not if you will kill but when. "Most" South Texas ranches with out fences are over hunted over rated and over priced, that is why I now hunt Kansas exclusively or I guess I should say, hunt exclusively out of Texas. High fences are literally non-existant North of the Texas line and the rifle season in Kansas is only 1 week long beginning and ending in December while archery season is from mid Sept thru Dec 31. A B&C kill by bow there is a real feat.


Great post! I was in Kansas this summer visiting some in laws and we were driving down the road and One of the guys says "we can hunt any of this land on this road". I said WHAT? They are big time farmers and know all the neighbors. Were talking thousands of acres with no fence. Needless to say, I'm gonna start visiting twice a year now. LOL!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> jesus christ almighty.... just what the world needs, another thread with people *****ing about high fences.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Literally Laughed out loud!! Don't worry, it will end in the spring time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

nevermind............................................:spineyes:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> jesus christ almighty.... just what the world needs, another thread with people *****ing about high fences.


We know you would rather talk about a 23' v hull boat getting up in 12" and running through 6'ers across aransas bay.. but this is the hunting board and here we discuss the difficulty of hunting high fences full of wild genetic monsters.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Curious who high fences 3 sides? Unless you're fencing a triangle...what does it accomplish? Serious question.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

B_Bop77 said:


> Curious who high fences 3 sides? Unless you're fencing a triangle...what does it accomplish? Serious question.


I would assume the neighbors are high fenced around him and that's why its only 3 sides..


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

hey dont pick on medina county you can put up a high fence around 50 acres and grow a 200 inch deer that is why i dont think any of the contest are fair to sport of hunting i trophy is in the eye of hunter and these contest all they do is promote business for the **** stores and their products they sale so dont be mad deer hunting is about money and that is all it is to alot of hunters me its about the meat and the love of hunting.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

B_Bop77 said:


> Curious who high fences 3 sides? Unless you're fencing a triangle...what does it accomplish? Serious question.


Thats how its done......Fence three sides of four, feed the heck out of the ranch and suck as many deeer on there as possible.
Then put up the fouth side........Pasture full of deer.
Easy.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

lone wolf said:


> hey dont pick on medina county you can put up a high fence around 50 acres and grow a 200 inch deer that is why i dont think any of the contest are fair to sport of hunting i trophy is in the eye of hunter and these contest all they do is promote business for the **** stores and their products they sale so dont be mad deer hunting is about money and that is all it is to alot of hunters me its about the meat and the love of hunting.


Why would you put a period at the end of that ?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> We know you would rather talk about a 23' v hull boat getting up in 12" and running through 6'ers across aransas bay.. but this is the hunting board and here we discuss the difficulty of hunting high fences full of wild genetic monsters.


I hunt pen raised deer in my 30' bay boat that runs 95 and gets up in spit.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> that's why its split up now in different divisions. The only one that matters to me is the low fence. I like all size typical deer, not those genetic freaks. I'd still call a 180 typical on a low fence ranch a monster. Everyone is different though.


*I agree..100%.....:smile:*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's why its split up now in different divisions. The only one that matters to me is the low fence. I like all size typical deer, not those genetic freaks. I'd still call a 180 typical on a low fence ranch a monster. Everyone is different though.


do you even hunt?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

i could of ran a ranch in luling texas called the silver mine ranch 1000 acres, but didnt take job first high fence second the owner wanted to put in a 50 acre pen just to shoot big bucks out of . tim was also abreeder andhad plenty big bucks well over 200 inchs but would not turn any buck out of pens until he was not sure they was not going to be a super buck as he called it and if anyone knows business you cant hold a buck in pen for 3-4 years and turn out into wild where he would be killed and i told tim this wa not the right way also he darted a buck in the 180s and said this is what we kill on the silvermine ranch and the truth it was a pen raised deer still alive and my point it is about the money. if you have enough money you can get a 200 inch deer but ask your self if it wasnt highfence and had the best feed and attention would it be a 200 inch deer


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> i could of ran a ranch in luling texas called the silver mine ranch 1000 acres, but didnt take job first high fence second the owner wanted to put in a 50 acre pen just to shoot big bucks out of . Tim was also abreeder andhad plenty big bucks well over 200 inchs but would not turn any buck out of pens until he was not sure they was not going to be a super buck as he called it and if anyone knows business you cant hold a buck in pen for 3-4 years and turn out into wild where he would be killed and i told tim this wa not the right way also he darted a buck in the 180s and said this is what we kill on the silvermine ranch and the truth it was a pen raised deer still alive and my point it is about the money. If you have enough money you can get a 200 inch deer but ask your self if it wasnt highfence and had the best feed and attention would it be a 200 inch deer


huh????? Dude really???


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> huh????? Dude really???


A rule on another forum I'm a member of.
4. Mangling of the English language whether through ignorance, age, sloth or intent diminishes and embarrasses each of us, and is disrespectful to the reading membership. Posts which are indecipherable due to inability to translate thoughts into coherent written statements will be deleted without explanation. Recidivists will be removed.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

redfishr said:


> why would you put a period at the end of that ?


Dam that's funny.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Imagin hunting a 7000 acre pasture with no biologist-no tagged deer- no MLD - no breed pens- no early trophy kills on your management permit~ no introduce genetics-no exotics - opening day and seeing a 200+ walk out !!!! And knowing you did it - like it was 10- 2o years ago..... imagine taking that to a contest  what kind of fun would that be? 
MLD is now a tool to start early to kill a deer before he breaks his horns not a 
Management tool in my opinion..... Imagine that and think bow proud you will be of the deer you take !!!!!! I love deer hunting and it is changing fast..... My son will never get to experience what most of us have seen.... A true 100% free range deer.... I know a guy that shot 2 200" whitetail last week And a zebra on the same ranch....He was happy and I'm happy for him ... Exotics are a big business now and deer are imported plain and simple just not on our place !!!! I plan on putting a deer in the contest and. 
Competing against a breeder if I win I win if I loose I we all know who worked the hardest....... Get tight sikas !!! See you MLD boys on the forth 

for the end results...Deer season is fun don't wory about people shooting deer in pens and have fun this season ...he'll come on over and have fun with us just leave your gun at home LOL...... Brett


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

And jealousy rears its ugly head again.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

RobaloSunrise said:


> And jealousy rears its ugly head again.


Who's jealous??


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

:slimer:


spurgersalty said:


> A rule on another forum I'm a member of.
> 4. Mangling of the English language whether through ignorance, age, sloth or intent diminishes and embarrasses each of us, and is disrespectful to the reading membership. Posts which are indecipherable due to inability to translate thoughts into coherent written statements will be deleted without explanation. Recidivists will be removed.


Winner winner chicken dinner, now that's funny:slimer:

I wonder if Lone Wolf is really Chuck Noris, if so we better watch out


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Deer*



RobaloSunrise said:


> And jealousy rears its ugly head again.


You clearly haven't seen the deer that come off the Chittim Ranch.......


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I've seen deer killed on low fence that were entered in the open category.... not all the deer in open are pen deer.


 Kyle why would someone do this.... Out of State?


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree. LC lost it all when it was sold - in my opinion. However I still enter my deer and enjoy looking at the entries. I simply look past the open category. But I do think to myself what it must be like to kill a 250 inch pet. Poor hunters or clients - whatever they call themselves.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Yep it went downhill after Darwin sold it. He was a little grouchy at times by he did run an honest contest.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

it is still a big joke imho ,and i spend 10k a year on my lease so i can say so , love it low fence big land , big bucks! but you will neaver see me in a deer turny , why just because they are a joke


----------



## Dilley Monster (Feb 8, 2009)

mitchbcs said:


> Kyle why would someone do this.... Out of State?


Because some folks release pen deer or deer that have been handled(eartag) into low fence country. On occasion, which still puts them in the OPEN category. Janky Dawg go read the Mexico threads.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dilley Monster said:


> Because some folks release pen deer or deer that have been handled(eartag) into low fence country. On occasion, which still puts them in the OPEN category. Janky Dawg go read the Mexico threads.


The 2 300 bucks I posted a week or so back did not come from 'inside'....WW


----------



## bigr382000 (May 28, 2006)

So how many....2 or 20? WTH...even if there's 2, thats two many!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mitchbcs said:


> Kyle why would someone do this.... Out of State?


say you shoot a deer that has a certain feature... maybe it's a long drop tine deer, or a wide deer, or a high scoring slick 8.

say there are deer in another category (low fence or high fence) that already beat your deer, but there are none that beat it in the open category... do you go for a certain 3rd place, or do you go for a possible 1st place in "open".

or maybe you shoot a deer and the cape get's F'ed up. the cape has to be in good shape to prove it's not a tagged deer.

Open category is "open".... anything goes.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I never enter contest because I never have a deer big enough....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I guess this debate will go on forever. We all have different opinions. You know the story about opinions, they are like a**holes, everybody has one. Hopefully we all hunt in a way that we consider to be sporting. Beyond the sporting aspect, there may be personal preferences. As an example, I believe that most truly low fence open range hunts are sporting, but I prefer season leases over day hunts. I also think many high fenced operations are sporting if the area fenced is large enough. But again, I prefer season leases over a 4 day package hunt. The 4 day package hunt may be perfectly sporting and legitimate, but it is not my style. I prefer season leases because you can scout and decide where to place your stand, etc., which makes me more proud of my accomplishment. Another preference is your weapon, gun or bow. If a man/woman wants to kill a buck in a sporting way, whether it meets your preferences or not, should not make him the enemy. Sometimes, but not all, the amount of money spent changes your success rate. Whether hunting, fishing, golfing, building race cars or gambling, many hobbies can get to be expensive. If a man/woman places a larger priority on a hobby than you do should not make them the enemy. We have enough true enemies out there; we don't need to include those that are basically our brothers but that have a slightly different preference or priority.


----------



## Regalo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Los Cazadores does a great job of putting all the breeder deer etc... in a separate division. Most of the other smaller contests just lump eveyone together so its not on an even playing field. For me its not a competition against other hunters but a way I can show off all my hard work and trophy animal if I'm lucky enough to harvest one.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> I never enter contest because I never have a deer big enough....


Now that is a good one Charlie. You made me smile.


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

My opinion is that as long as it's legal, everybody should do what they want but here's a little food for thought. When it comes to the actual "hunting" and harvesting of whitetail is it really any more sporting to shoot a buck eating under a corn feeder on 1000 acres low fence than it is on 1000 acres high fence? Both animals have been conditioned to come to that location at a certain time for some tasty corn. This coming Saturday morning all over Texas feeders will go off and shortly after that so will rifles, it will happen on low fence, high fence, big pastures and small pastures. I agree with whitebassfisher, as hunters we do some things differently but we are basically the same and should be on the same team. There are a lot of people out there that would love to see hunting wiped from the face of the earth.....if we let ourselves get divided it won't be long till were conquered. These types of threads are not just beating a dead horse, its beating a dead, 3/4's rotten corpse that somewhat resembles a horse. Do I wish I had 50,000 acres of low fence country crawling with big bucks? Yes I do, but unfortunately while thats a pleasant thought it's just not the reality of the situation. So because I'm not in that situation should I swear off hunting forever due to the fact that I can't spot and stalk a 170" whitetail across 50k acres of wild country....no I shouldn't because I love it. The fact of the matter remains a buck killed eating corn under a feeder or eating corn in a road wasnt hunted, he was harvested. At that point does it really matter what kind of pasture your on?


----------



## Regalo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike1010 – Very good thoughts.

I am new to this forum but would like to make one post especially to Jeff_C and M16. While I appreciate your opinion I would like to discuss a few points. Darwin Avant, a good friend of mine, did run a great contest and although he was a bit grouchy he did his best to run his contest fairly over all those years. 

The deer industry has changed dramatically over the past five plus years and it’s up to the true hunters to keep the Texas hunting tradition alive and well. The number of deer harvested in Texas has risen greatly as of late and the introduction of breeder deer has really impacted our sport. It is a reality that introduced genetics are here and there is not much we can do about it other than insure that they compete in their own division (or eliminate them from deer hunting all together). The main point to remember is that it’s not a competition with other hunters but a competition with each individual hunter against him or herself. It’s a sport like Mike1010 was alluding to not a competition. And us as hunters need to stick together with all the outside influences that are set on not only taking our sport away from us but also our guns.

What people do not understand is that Darwin had around 500+ deer entered in his contest and at that time the deer breeding business was non-existent. Last year there were over 1500 deer entered in the contest and over 25 were 200+ B&C from divisions other than “Open”. There are now over 83 different categories to compete in and as mentioned earlier, the emphasis is on the animal harvested not the hunter. That is why Los Cazadores stresses the youth hunting more than anything else. It’s free for any hunter under 12 years old to enter and every animal entered wins an award. All of these awards are paid for out of pocket and done so to promote youth hunting in Texas.

All of this said, Los Cazadores is always looking for ways to improve and maintain the quality the hunters have come to demand over the past 26 years. We always encourage feedback on how we can improve our contest and appreciate your input. We spend countless hours making sure the contest is fair and honest and we do everything in our power to make the Texas hunting tradition our main priority. Thank you for your time.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> There are now over 83 different categories to compete in and as mentioned earlier, the emphasis is on the animal harvested not the hunter./QUOTE]
> 
> There's an easy way to fix that. Just list the deer and don't list the hunter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you mean this ain't normal? :spineyes:


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

mitchbcs said:


> Kyle why would someone do this.... Out of State?


mitchbcs, 
Its been awhile, I figured the cartel got you! When you gonna post some picks of those Mexico brutes?


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Regalo2002 said:


> Mike1010


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Regalo2002 said:


> Mike1010


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but when you turn something into a competition, there will always be those who will play by the rules and those who will not. Your choice to enter or not.
For me, it's not about winning a prize. It is about the story behind the deer. The hunt, the fun times in camp, etc. I don't remember the years I took each deer or what they scored but I can tell you where and how.
Oops, gotta get in my stand now.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> you mean this ain't normal? :spineyes:


The people injecting that deer need to try it out on there nut sack first and see how they like it. That's just stupid. Somebody will brag about killing it one day when he is all used up. I can see him now in some African get up with his hair all did up and perty leather boots and his .375 rum propped up next to it in September.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> The people injecting that deer need to try it out on there nut sack first and see how they like it. That's just stupid. Somebody will brag about killing it one day when he is all used up. I can see him now in some African get up with his hair all did up and perty leather boots and his .375 rum propped up next to it in September.


why you poking fun at my hunting outfit?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cause it's fun.:slimer:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Cause it's fun.:slimer:


i prefer Crocs than boots though.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> why you poking fun at my hunting outfit?





devil1824 said:


> Cause it's fun.:slimer:


and easy


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> and easy


like JC.


----------



## Regalo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

M16- I totally agree with your points. The difficulty comes with the different state programs that are currently in place like the DMP and TTT program. It's hard to find a fine line as to where you label these deer. 

The one thing that I personally disagree with is the ranches that release a deer from a pen and hunt them the same year. If a deer is released from a pen, sheds his horns and grows the next set of horns in the pasture he will go down in size 10 out of 10 times (if he is truly in the pasture and not a "soft release pen"). As someone stated before its big business and those ranches do not want to risk these big released deer getting hurt or going down in size. That would cost them money. I really wish it were different but can only control how they are labeled in the contest. I would welcome any thoughts on how we could police this better.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Regalo2002 said:


> M16- I totally agree with your points. The difficulty comes with the different state programs that are currently in place like the DMP and TTT program. It's hard to find a fine line as to where you label these deer.
> 
> The one thing that I personally disagree with is the ranches that release a deer from a pen and hunt them the same year. If a deer is released from a pen, sheds his horns and grows the next set of horns in the pasture he will go down in size *10 out of 10 times* (if he is truly in the pasture and not a "soft release pen"). As someone stated before its big business and those ranches do not want to risk these big released deer getting hurt or going down in size. That would cost them money. I really wish it were different but can only control how they are labeled in the contest. I would welcome any thoughts on how we could police this better.


LOL, I don't think so sir. You are full of chit or are very uneducated on the subject. Our observations are that they tend to "Blow up" once they are released into some good southtexas brushcountry. I will agree with you that a deer should NOT be shot the same year they are released. But there is already a law that prohibits this. Ya'll make it sound like you can just walk up to a breeding pen with a wad of cash and shoot him right there in the pen, LMAO.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> LOL, I don't think so sir. You are full of chit or are very uneducated on the subject. Our observations are that they tend to "Blow up" once they are released into some good southtexas brushcountry. I will agree with you that a deer should NOT be shot the same year they are released. But there is already a law that prohibits this. Ya'll make it sound like you can just walk up to a breeding pen with a wad of cash and shoot him right there in the pen, LMAO.


Well it looks like I'll be spending my money somewhere other than bukkskins place then

That WAS a joke bukkskin.


----------



## Regalo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

You may be right. I guess the 35 years I've hunted in South Texas and the past 13 years I have raised deer do not make me an expert. 

Although I'm 100% against it, if you think there aren't deer released after the deadline to cut off their horns past the G2 and shot in the same year then maybe you should get out more.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Regalo2002 said:


> Mike1010


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

ethics usually are the first casualty when there's money, a contest or bragging rights involved.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Regalo2002 said:


> You may be right. I guess the 35 years I've hunted in South Texas and the past 13 years I have raised deer do not make me an expert.
> 
> Although I'm 100% against it, if you think there aren't deer released after the deadline to cut off their horns past the G2 and shot in the same year then maybe you should get out more.


It don't matter in the least what anyone else thinks or KNOWS >>he does know it all<< if you don't believe me just ask him, at least he didn't say you weren't very brite BUT he will in time especially if your from E Texas...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jackets???? Yrs back when the jacket ment something, the jacket was somewhat of a trophy in itself, but there is a lot of truely big deer taken today that are never entered because of whats mentioned in the other post. BTW I know of more than a few thats never entered for fear of someone finding out where they hunt...WW


----------



## Regalo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good point. I'll take your word for it "he does know it all". Still good topics to discuss. At least there are people out there who are trying to keep the hunting tradition alive even if we don't all agree on every issue. 

I also agree on the jackets. Back in the late 80's there were only a handful of jackets given away and now the average deer is much bigger than those days. By moving the bar on all divisions maybe that will bring the trophy back to the "trophy jacket".


----------

